# Conduit pics/ideas?



## Blake (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how I want to organize and run wires from the bow to the stern on an alumacraft 1542. Can you guys please give me some ideas on what works well and looks good?


----------



## bamabill (Aug 8, 2015)

I used what's called 'split loom'. Comes different sizes and colors.


----------



## Skiffing (Aug 8, 2015)

I used TechFlex wire sleeving.

UV light won't eat it up like loom.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 8, 2015)

Without having access to below decks (Carolina Skiff)..I ran PVC on the side, right under the gunnels.. I hung it with wire ties zipped up tight. I used white PVC and it blended in well on the white Carolina Skiff coloration.

I have since learned that the grey electrical PVC is UV resistant. The white PVC was not.

On another Carolina Skiff, I was able to feed the wires outside. I also ran PVC but zip tied it up UNDER the flared gunnels. I fed it back in near the stern.

Lots of ways to skin a cat. 

regards, richg99


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Aug 8, 2015)

Another thing to look at would be "Seal-tight" non-metallic conduit. It is widely used in the residential and commercial electrical market, water tight fittings can be used to make it as water tight as possible. It will last years in the sunlight, and with the fittings available, it could be configured in almost any way you can imagine. Pulling wire through it can be a challenge, but a fish tape and a little wire pulling lube and you're good to go. 

Just another option to explore.


----------



## Skiffing (Aug 8, 2015)

^^^

Also known as liquid tight flexible conduit. 

I used this also for accessory wiring that might be exposed to weather.

Ther FlexTech I used was for engine cables / transducer, etc that are already weather protected.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello, I used blue ENT electrical conduit from Lowes and painted it to match my project. Still a work in progress. I made my control box from a pistol box and added a hinged panel, fuse box and drilled or cut holes in all the low spots for moisture escape. I have more pictures I can post or PM if interested. I attached everything as I did to allow installation of side panels in the future.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 21, 2015)

Great work. I've seen houses that weren't wired that well! Ha Ha

This sure is a creative group. richg99


----------



## Davidius (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you, I'm a firm believer in organized wiring. I've seen projects wired with all black or red wires and it made me twitch. I got a used harness out of a 20 something foot I/O for free and just picked out the right size and length of wires and made up my own diagram/legend so everything is accounted for. Also ran extra wires for future additions. Not tooting my own horn, just putting ideas out there.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I second the opinion on the seal tite. That's what I used on my jet boat.




As far as pulling wires through it.... forget the fish tape....here's an easier method, ESPECIALLY if you decide to add a few more wires after the conduit has been routed, and there are bends in it.

Get yourself a length of 1/4" steel cable. Make sure to use a torch to melt the end into a ball, so there are no burrs, and it cannot fray. All you need to do is push this cable through the conduit, tape your wires to the end of it, and pull it back through, just like you would do with a fish tape.

I have found this method to be easier than the fish tape, since the fish tape is flat, it only bends 2 ways. Since the wire rope is round, it is capable of bending through all kinds of radiuses.


----------

